# Help With Tivo-Direct TV Serial Connection



## bosko (Apr 5, 2002)

I need your assistance.

My sister recently became a new Direct TV subscriber and thereafter purchased an 80-hour Series 2 Tivo (I suggested that she wait for a Series 2 DirectTivo, but it didn't happen that way).

Her Direct TV receiver won't accept the "serial" connector from the Series 2 Tivo, and she is having considerable difficulty getting the "pigtail" connectors to work with the Direct TV receiver.

Do you have any suggestions as to a different Direct TV receiver she could purchase (and the name of an online dealer, if applicable), one that would accept the serial cable from the Tivo, and wouldn't set her back an arm and a leg?

Or can you direct me to another thread where this subject has already been discussed?

Thanks in advance.

Bosko


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

I've never tried this but you might want to check out this site.

http://www.tivocommunity.com/


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2003)

James_F - thank you for your time.

Found a thread there that provided some help. Apparently lots of the Direct TV receivers (other than the Phillips, which is the one my sister received) do have the "serial" connectors.

If anyone else has additional information, please let me know.

Bosko


----------

